# Angeln mit Schwimmbrot



## harti911 (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Benötige mal eure Meinung bzw. Hilfe!

Köder: Schwimmbrot

Mich stört es immer ein wenig, dass ich beim Angeln mit Schwimmbrot regelmäßig den Köder erneuern muss und er keinen zweiten Wurf übersteht!

Frage 1: Gibt es eine Technik oder ein Brot, was bessere Eigenschaften besitzt oder sogar einen fängigen Kunstköder / künstliches Brot, damit ich den Köder gar nicht mehr erneuern muss?

Oder ist diese Frage / Idee... ähm Müll??? |kopfkrat 

Zudem hatte ich ein das Gefühl, das die Karpfen in einem der von mir befischten Gewässer sehr großes Mißtrauen gegenüber dem Brot hatten!

Das äußerte sich wie folgt:

schnelles Abdrehen des Fisches vor dem Köder
der Köder wurde häufig mit der Nase angestupst :c
gleiches wurde mit der Wasserkugel gemacht
Erst dachte ich, es könnte an meiner Montage liegen, aber da die Karpfen das gleiche mit dem beigefütterten Brot auch gemacht haben, möchte ich mal eine schlechte Montage ausschließen... #d 

Frage 2: Gibt es einen guten alternativen Köder fürs Oberflächenangeln?


Besten Dank für eure Hilfe!

Harti911 #h 

P.s.: Für Rechtschreibfehler haftet die Tastatur... :q


----------



## Warius (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln mit Schwimmbrot*



			
				harti911 schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem hatte ich ein das Gefühl, das die Karpfen in einem der von mir befischten Gewässer sehr großes Mißtrauen gegenüber dem Brot hatten!
> 
> Das äußerte sich wie folgt:
> 
> ...



Diese Situation wirst du früher oder später an jedem stark beangelten Gewässer vorfinden...bei mir schwimmen sie Ewigkeiten um den Köder herum, warten bis das Brot auseinander fällt oder hauen mal kurz mit dem Schwanz gegen damit es auseinander fällt...und die Krümel inhalieren ´se dann! Oder sie machen einfach nen grossen Bogen um den Köder, egal was... Vor Jahren war das mit dem Schwimmbrot noch ne Leichtigkeit!!!

Anstatt des Oberflächenangelns würd ich an deiner Stelle des Nachts dort angeln...auf Grund versteht sich...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln mit Schwimmbrot*

Alles Brot weicht auf. Hartes trockenes Brot oder Rinde hält länger, wird aber ein bischen schwierig aufzuziehen, obwohl kleine Würfel z.B. noch ganz gut gehen. Frisches Toastbroat ist natürlich nach 5sec zerweicht. 
Bei so verwöhnten /  unter Angeldruck stehenden Karpfen würd ich in der tat mit sehr kleinen harten Rindenwürfeln ("Entenfutter") angeln, brauchte ich im Fluss auch immer weil die Strömung sonst das Ablösen zu schnell erledigte, insofern funzt das und man kann den Köder auch nochmal umlegen, klein hat überdies den Vorteil das man viele Stückchen schneiden kann, damit auch günstig anfüttern kann (mit denselben Teilen)  und dann halt einen mit Haken dazwischen präsentieren kann. Würde immer erst anfüttern, die Kumpels fressen lassen und dann einen Fliegerfischer-alike dazwischen ganz soft präsentieren (nix platsch Wasserkugel) . So kann man die ganz gut überlisten und die kleinen Stückchen sättigen auch nicht so. 
Alternative kommt aus der Kellogs-Ecke, so Honigpops etc schwimmen (nicht nur in Milch  ) und halten länger. Kann man die Fischlis auch gut dran gewöhnen.


----------



## harti911 (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln mit Schwimmbrot*



			
				Warius schrieb:
			
		

> Anstatt des Oberflächenangelns würd ich an deiner Stelle des Nachts dort angeln...auf Grund versteht sich...


 
Ja, mit dem typischen Boilieangeln verbringe ich natürlich auch die meiste "Angelzeit". Das Schwimmbrot-Angeln soll auch nur für den "kleinen" Drill zwischendurch sein, wenn ich mal nicht so viel Zeit habe!  



			
				Warius schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Situation wirst du früher oder später an jedem stark beangelten Gewässer vorfinden...bei mir schwimmen sie Ewigkeiten um den Köder herum, warten bis das Brot auseinander fällt oder hauen mal kurz mit dem Schwanz gegen damit es auseinander fällt...und die Krümel inhalieren ´se dann! Oder sie machen einfach nen grossen Bogen um den Köder, egal was... Vor Jahren war das mit dem Schwimmbrot noch ne Leichtigkeit!!!


 
Richtig, genau so war es an dem einen Gewässer gestern! Leider hast Du da recht... :c Aber wohl gemerkt bezüglich euer Tipps: Ich möchte natürlich nicht nur das eine Gewässer mit Schwimmbrot befischen! Da sind natürlich auch leichtere Gewässer dabei... :g 



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Alternative kommt aus der Kellogs-Ecke, so Honigpops etc schwimmen (nicht nur in Milch  ) und halten länger. Kann man die Fischlis auch gut dran gewöhnen.


 
Hhm, das wäre glatt mal nen versuch wert!

Schon mal besten Dank an euch beide für eure Postings! Weiter so! #r


----------



## Pikebite (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln mit Schwimmbrot*

Probier es doch mal mit Pop-Up-Boilies oder Frühstücksfleisch. Letzteres schwimmt auch und wird von den Karpfen auch ganz gern genommen. Allerdings kommst Du da um das neu anködern auch nicht rum.


----------



## eg19399 (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln mit Schwimmbrot*

Das Weissbrot oder die Brötchen habe ich immer ganz prima "zäh" bekommen, wenn ich es einen Tag vorher in eine Plastetüte gesteckt und diese dann luftdicht verschlossen habe. Beim Angeln habe ich dann Streifen mit Rinde rausgerissen und diese wie einen "kleinen Teppich" aufgerollt. Durch diese Rolle wurde der Haken gezogen  - zur Not mit Ködernadel. (Hakenspitze kam immer durch, da das Problem weich werden ja schnell genug eintritt.) Da ich nicht sehr weit werfen musste, sass der Haken gleich an der Hauptschnur. Vor dem Auswerfen einmal ins Wasser getunkt, wurde der Köder dann noch scherer, so dass man doch einige Meter weit hinaus kam. Hat prima geklappt, war allerdings kein stark beangeltes Gewässer.

Grüsse


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln mit Schwimmbrot*

Zu deiner 2ten frage :
An meinem (ehemaligen) vereinstümpel hab ich im Sommer einige Karpfen auf Grashüpfer gefangen . Zuerst hatte ich es mit brot probiert da reagierten sie so wie bei dir . Komischerweise hatte ich n paar tage vorher auf Brot noch gut gefangen .

(Du hast nach alternativen Ködern gefragt  :q )


----------



## karpfenfischer123 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln mit Schwimmbrot*

bei meinem Stammteich (karpfenteich) fange ich jeden tag min. 2-3 Karpfen.
montage: einfach einen Haken(größe ca 1,2 oder 4) an die hauptschnur binden. und fertig

ganz wichtig ist das man beim schwimmbrot fischen immer geduckt gehen sollte ,dass einen der fisch nicht bemerkt.und beim gehen ja nicht stampfen.



einer kleiner tipp noch: wenn sich bei eurem karpfen-teich streuche befinden die  über das wasser ragen,solltet ihr genau in die streucher werfen.so fällt das schwimmbrot genau unter den Strauch :vorteil= der köder wird nicht weggetragen und es befinden sich immer karpfen oder andere fische die brot mögen unter den streuchern.....


----------

